# With Zeewee, what kibble do u use?



## charchi (Apr 17, 2012)

Hi Everyone, can all of you that feed Zeewee peak, tell me if you also feed kibble? or do they need kibble, if they are having Zeewee?, is it ok to just feed Zeewee diet on it,s own? thanks in advance- janet.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Most of us here feed just ZiwiPeak or ZiwiPeak and raw. No kibble required.


----------



## charchi (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks Dee, just wasen,t sure about the kibble. thanks again-janet.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Dee is right. Ziwipeak IS food. 

They need nothing else.


----------

